

Ruby Warrior: Coding game designed to teach Ruby and A.I. - r11t
http://github.com/ryanb/ruby-warrior/tree/master

======
lbrandy
I have the urge to fork this, modify the score coding to give a smoother
gradient between total failure and pure success, and then solve the game with
a genetic algorithm.

Except I'm at work, so I can't do it. So I'll just post my idea on Hacker News
and settle for the idea that someone, somewhere, might.

------
plinkplonk
One alternative is to just use nethack (or a variant like crawl) as a testing
ground for your AI agent.

------
akkartik
It's using the file system as UI! The only place I've seen this before is
version control systems, and I'm now sold that it's a great paradigm.

A game like this would be a great way to get children into programming.

